# I want to see some HYBRID Pictures!



## FTLOSM

*Have you ever had a fish cross breed?*​
Yes3966.10%No2033.90%


----------



## FTLOSM

Before anyone gets worked up about hybrids and how they will ruin the hobby or should never be allowed to live, let me fill you in on my intent with this post.

I am not interested in breeding hybrids of anykind, I am just curious of experiences of two species put together that DID breed by accident or due to lack of owner knowledge (didn't think they would mate).

I am sure most are not pretty, but I read about the subject of cross breeding all the time but I haven't SEEN any, so my curious nature just wants to see some hybrid cichlid pictures.

If you happen to have a hybrid cichlid picture or had a hybrid you let grow up and still own, please if you would post a few pics and what the parents were that cross bred.

*It will not only be interesting but also informative to some like myself that aren't sure what breeds will "try" to cross breed.*

Hopefully others out there are just curious to see what happens when fish crossbreed like myself.

Bill


----------



## Mauro1

that is interesting


----------



## pilau

I like my Hybrids. I only have them due to not knowing cichlids well when I fist got into cichlids but I don't regret it. I think they have added to the personality of the tank. I don't think I will be rushing down to the LFS to find more though.

Heres a couple pics.

This is a cross of a Gold Peacock with a Fryeri










This is a German Red crossed with unknown.










Both have very different personalities. The first is very aggressive and the second is pretty passive.


----------



## Fl00d_Pr0z

Here are two of my hybrids.


----------



## Laurel

Here is a red zebra possibly yellow lab hybrid that I unintentionally bought at a fish store.

I got rid of him last week. What a nightmare, he was absolutely vicious, he beat up my bumblebee even. Beautiful, but vicious.


----------



## DJRansome

I would think the unidentified cichlid forum would have plenty of pics of hybrids, that is where I've seen the mods refer people who want a lesson in the consequences of hybrids.


----------



## rockincichlid

Heres one of mine he breed with my acei. :roll: He was in bad shape at the pet store so i bought him, he is very cool looking.


----------



## vonnie06

hello everyone well this is my dolphin/electra he was sold to me as pure dolphin but after posting on forums i found out other wise but i wont get rid of him as hes to pretty


----------



## myzx2iz2slow

Never had any African Cichlid hybrids, just the random SA/CA Cichlid hybrids, which usually involves a Convict. I wish I had the pics still, but it was a long time ago. I had a male Texas breed with a female black Convict. The babies looked exactly how you think they would look, a striped Texas or a spotted Convict.


----------



## chapman76

Only had one hybrid. This is my Labidochromis perlmutt and Pseudotropheus saulosi hybrid. The fry either started out looking like perlmutts or like saulosi. The perlmutt look alikes would stay pretty much the same their entire life. The ones that looks like saulosi would turn into this. I did keep a male and a female and they looked the same. They were able to breed and I did keep a group of fry from them until they hit about 1" and then I culled them. Nemo, he was a stunning cichlid.


----------



## FTLOSM

Thanks for the replies, interesting thread to see and hear about...


----------



## tobalman

Here is the collection pictures of the fishes that I kept

Red Peacock









Red Peacock









Gold Peacock









Albino Eureka









Ruby Red









Turisk Peacock









German Red









Enjoy


----------



## venustus19

i had a red zebra and a crabo breed... i don't know if that is common. they might have been hybrids to begin with. i bought them at a local pet store. said misc. cichlids. so i assume now that they were hybrids. i only kept 2 of the 10 fry, and now they are only 2 of 3 fish + a pleco in the tank. they are mean as heck and they are destoying my tank. they killed the mom and dad, and about 4 other fish. i am looking at restocking my tank soon. now the dominant hybrid is picking on the other sibling. i have had these guys for probably 2-3 years. they are about 6in. long i would guess.

father:









mother with 2 fry:









fry tank:









and the mean guy:









nice post by the way. would think this would be helpful to some. like i said earlier, i don't know if these 2 are normal breeders, i am just now getting into cichlids more.


----------



## Laurel

Venustus - Just out of curiosity, were there any female crabros or male estherae in the tank? Was the m. Estherae the variant with blue males?


----------



## venustus19

i had 1 crabo, so must have been male, and 1 red zebra, which had to have been the female, due to the fact that the babies came out of her.  i pretty much had a community tank. just only had 1 of each of those guys.


----------



## yogurtpooh

i want those red fishes!!!


----------



## PChap

Here is a pic of a hybrid that was sold to me as a yellow lab. He is currently in a tropical community tank with some dwarf gouramis and blackskirt tetras. He is very passive and quite entertaining and really livens up the tank.

http://s230.photobucket.com/albums/ee17 ... C00893.jpg


----------



## cichlidgirl1

Here is my albino strawberry peacocks. I like that my females are melon/hot pink colored instead of the normal drab female peacock coloring. I also have a red ob peacock female.


----------



## heylady

My OB peacock male. He has a gangster look about him so I named him Mugsy! :roll:


----------



## Melanochromis

The fish in the last two pics both look to have deformed jaws. 

Loads more hybrids here -

http://89.106.23.68/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=43957

Check out the Venestus x Lombardoi hybrid, bet that one is aggressive!


----------



## cichlidgirl1

Wow, those are some interesting looking fish. I had no idea those fish would breed with eachother. Anybody know if those crosses occured naturally in the tank or if they were man made? By that i mean did the fish spawn with eachother in the tank.


----------



## Melanochromis

More than likely some are man made, I would be certain that the Venustus x Lombardoi, and the Dimdiochromis x Caeruleus are man made fishes.


----------



## Fishy Wishy

i bought a kenyi X yellow blaze afra by mistake, well 2 actually, they were evil!


----------



## jimw

Here is a fish which belongs to the guy I got my mbuna from. It is a hybrid of Cyrtocara moorii and Dimidochromis compressiceps. 
The two different fish had been spawning at opposite ends of an eight foot tank. One of the compressiceps eggs had somehow drifted to where the moorii were spawning and was fertilised along with the moorii eggs and carried by the moorii female along with her own. 
The result being the fish in the picture which is now almost full grown. Shows how easy it is for hybrids to be formed and not just through cross mating.


----------



## gage

ill be the first smart @$$

hehe, parrot








flowerhorn #1








flowerhorn#2


----------



## Number6

A couple of comments have been deleted. There is no justifiable reason to post any anti-hybrid or pro-hybrid commentary on this thread. This is a photo request for hybrid fish. Please treat this request as just that.

Thanks.


----------



## Laurel

Oh no. I'm sorry if the comment that I posted was taken in any way other than as a joke.


----------

